# breeding standard does



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok. My only real experience is with the NDs and when most of the ND girls I have ever owned come into heat - it's an obvious thing. I have a LM doe that has been pen bred by ND bucks for the last few years so I don't really know how obvious her heats have been since I haven't been checking her by hand.

I have been checking her and the new alpine does every day by taking them to the buck pen and letting the bucks blubber and snort at them through the gate. It's only been a week or so but none of the 4 big does have done anything so far except completely ignore the buck. BUT today, one of the alpines (Linda) didn't walk away from the gate so I got the buck out and let him really sweet talk her. She didn't stand but she didn't run away either - she just side stepped every time he tried to mount. I put them both back up but now I'm wondering if maybe that IS a standing heat for a big doe? Should I have held her for him or just keep bringing her to him til she decides to stop side stepping?

You'd think I would know this but I'm not sure.

Kristen


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

She is close!!!! Try again in the morning. They will STAND when ready!!!! I'm going through the same thing. I have 2 that are so close. But still won't stand yet. This is only my second breeding season, but what I learned last year is they will stand and stand and stand when ready!!!!!!! 
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have like a 24 hour window for when they will stand before that they are going into heat and then after that they are going out of heat.

sounds like you have a good chance of catching her in a day or so.

I do know that I had 2 standard dairy goats for years and now that I have minis they are much more noticiable in heat! crazy girls mounting and blubbing to each other - discharge flagging calling etc.

Dont' get me wrong my obers did show signs of heat - one would go off feed for like 3 days and call and call, the other would want my attention more then normal - but none of the other bucky type behavior and not to the extend of my minis :roll:


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Phew! Fritzie called this afternoon and helped me out since she knows these particular does so well. I'm just relieved I'm not completely missing anything here.  

Thanks!
Kristen


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would try again in the morning. I went through this exact situation with my doe.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Kristen like i said i am sure the move will throw them off a bit & i have had to hold the coller of a first timer if they stand but move just a little. plus you have a doe that has never been bred & a new buck that has never been used so they are both learning. good luck & please call me any time with questions. it was great talking to you yeasterday


----------



## DancinGoatGal (Oct 5, 2007)

A move will disturb SOME does.. But, it never disturbed the cycle of my two Alpines when I moved them.. I bred the two year old a month after I bought her, and she just had two kids a week ago.. The yearling I bought came into heat all summer.. I just bred her two weeks or more, don't know if she took or not.. She didn't take the first time...

I'd say your does are starting to come into heat..

My does, Standards & ND alike get "bucky" big time... I've got does trying to "breed" other does...


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

We tried her again last night and this morning. She's not standing. This doe is really, really lazy so I think yesterday morning - she was just not feeling the energy to really argue with the buck. LOL. Sadly, she's not anywhere near still when I try holding her so we're just going to keep checking the girls at the gate every morning. It won't be too many days now before they start to cycle. woohoo! I can't wait for spring. :wink: 

Kristen


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Kristen i think erin will be the first one to come in. lacy came in full blast today & is like a screaming banchy out there. linda is very lazy  & she is such a people goat it might take her longer to come in but once lisa does i bet linda will to.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone else having troubles with does settling? I I have a LaMancha doe-who is back in today so she had to get bred to a Saanen buck. And she is the one that I really wanted Purebred LaMancha kids out of. Guess i'll have to settle for Smancha kids instead.


----------



## DancinGoatGal (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I was having trouble during the beginning of breeding season with does setteling.... Two does to be exact I had trouble getting them to take.. They were being bred to the same buck, but he bred one other doe during the same time and she took right off. One of the one I was having trouble with was a first time yearling and the other a 5 y/o do that's had serveral sets of kids, and never had a problem with her setteling before....

I just started to breed does again in the last week, so I don't know if they are going to take or not.

Two of the three I bred though are doelings, so if they don't take their first time, I won't be surprised..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds to me like she's in early heat but hasn't entered standing yet. I would keep trying every so often through the day and tomorrow. She's bound to enter standing heat soon and when she's ready you'll know.


----------

